# One up One down (Raceway)Cleveland,Ohio



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

Hello racers :roll: 


The series starts Jan 15,2005 saturday doors open 4pm
this track is like the old medina indoor gas oval....
with the silicone tires setup....
we have pics by e mail....
a great place to race this winter....
series starts in Jan & ends April....
we have race dates by e mail.....
The Gas classes are : 1/8 2wd stock cars
Sprint cars
Touring cars
1/10 stadium trucks 
1/8 4wd stock cars
All electric cars classes welcome!!!
mini mods, mini stock

Location is in Highland Hills,Ohio 44128 (The Oho Army National Guard)
how to get there by e mail....


TO all RACERS

The Jan 15,2005 is NOW back in effect !!!!!!!
saturday night doors open 4:00pm

PLease tell one,Tell All !!!!!
the indoor gas champs points start that nite ......

i will post racing highlights later this week.....

what do you think about a extra race (enduro race) in march or april....

A very different style of racing,

# here are some highlights #

the name of the event is The 24 minutes of Le moon race....

you know like the real cars do 24 hour of Le mans race....

the lights on for 10mins,the lights off for 10mins,then the lights back on for 4mins...

you know the math 10+10+4= 24 .....

The rules are : #you must use nitro scents available at (Bells & Whistles Hobbies) 216-587-7300
# you must have lights >> r/c kit lites or mini flashlights mounted on
your car or truck for the night part of the race...
#each class must have at least 5 racers....
#awards go to the top 3 in each class,ribbons for 4th,5th
#roar safety rules apply........
#NO lola bodies.....
# NO killer metal bumpers...
# bring a small pit table lamp.... 
# bring a flashlight for fuel ups....
# bring your anti hack kit....
#1 qualifying heat per class...
# most laps in 24 minutes is the overall winner per class not by heats.
# remember the fuel must be scented,this is a long race
NO if,and or buts......
# entry fee is $15.00 per class...

Taking votes on this enduro race e mail me for your vote yes or no.........

NEXT RACE IS Jan 15,2005
Saturday evening doors open 4pm!


*************THANKS to All the winter storm racers********

Thanks,Racingrob1

[email protected] :wave:  


Forum: Oval Race Events Post New Thread 
Logged in as One up One down Title:


----------

